# ISO Florida recipe



## pinook (Jan 31, 2005)

hello from Paris !
I'm looking for the dessert recipe call THE CAPPUCINNO in the book of Jeanne VOLTZ FLORIDA COOKBOOK. If anyone can help me it will be very nice I can help with the french and creole cooking
Bye for now
Philippe


----------



## mudbug (Jan 31, 2005)

Bienvenu, pinook.  Here is a link to her book for sale.  Sorry, could not find the recipe itself

http://www.randomhouse.com/knopf/catalog/display.pperl?isbn=0679765751


----------

